# GPS For 12 year old girl



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have to get a Gps for the wifes Great,great neice,, money is no object but it need to be simple to operate some thing she can use in the woods with out fear of getting lost ,all of mine are to complicated she says . .I am out of state or I would take her to get one ..


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

roger23 said:


> I have to get a Gps for the wifes Great,great neice,, money is no object but it need to be simple to operate some thing she can use in the woods with out fear of getting lost ,all of mine are to complicated she says . .I am out of state or I would take her to get one ..


Call me at the store tomorrow before 2pm....I'll hook the young lady up.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Ninja said:


> Call me at the store tomorrow before 2pm....I'll hook the young lady up.


Thanks... I guess she needed it today,, so they took her out and bought one last night,, don't know what they got but it is what the women wanted guess,, I will see when I get home tomorrow,,


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Get her a etrex Vista and in a month or so she can come and show me how to use mine.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

roger23 said:


> I have to get a Gps for the wifes Great,great neice,, money is no object but it need to be simple to operate some thing she can use in the woods with out fear of getting lost ,all of mine are to complicated she says . .I am out of state or I would take her to get one ..



I hope they got her one that has the more sensitive receiver---otherwise, IN THE WOODS, she is likely to lose signal.

As far as complicated...well, IMHO, they ALL are very similar in their operation and menus. When I got my first one it was my 12 year old grandson that gave me lessons!

Steve


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

hitechman said:


> I hope they got her one that has the more sensitive receiver---otherwise, IN THE WOODS, she is likely to lose signal.
> 
> As far as complicated...well, IMHO, they ALL are very similar in their operation and menus. When I got my first one it was my 12 year old grandson that gave me lessons!
> 
> Steve


They got her a Garmin 60CSX ..you are wright she learned it quick ,,I guess because it is hers.

they also got her a youth 11-87 20 ga ..I got a hug ,,, It is only money ....she will only be 12 once....


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

in a GPS. The Lowrance (Hunter/H2O) would be another. I use the 60CSx as well and love it--grabs a signal in my living room. 

Didn't figure she'd have any problems learning to use it--it's us old fouts that don't want to change our ways!!! As my father says, "What's wrong with a compass and a map?" Of course he also said: "Why do ya need a calculator--pencils and paper are cheaper?"

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

roger23 said:


> They got her a Garmin 60CSX ..you are wright she learned it quick ,,I guess because it is hers.
> 
> they also got her a youth 11-87 20 ga ..I got a hug ,,, It is only money ....she will only be 12 once....


What a lucky girl! She will love that 11-87. I have it in 12 ga. It's a terrific gun.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I shot my 11-87 couple weeks ago and they are nice. Im used to double barrel and the recoil is less for sure.


----------

